

Anyone else on Google Wave? - jgrahamc

I have a Google Wave account but the only person I know who also has an account is currently on holiday.  Are there any other HNers who want to try out 'waving' with me?<p>jgrahamc<p>BTW I do not have any invites.  I wanted to get one for my SO so that we can wave together, but no response yet from the wave team.  I did manage to figure out Stephen Fry's wave handle and have a little chat with him which was fun.  But I can't go around just bothering celebrities so that I can beta test it.
======
boskone
As the instant after the Big Bang the Waveverse is pretty small. Or so it
seems ...

Try this. Go to the search bar, if you're currently viewing your inbox it has
"in:inbox", remove that and search "with:public". You are now amidst the
maelstrom of hyperinflation of the birthing Googleverse.

~~~
osipov
if you search for "with:public yc" you'll find a wave with fellow ycers and
yours truly

------
rookie
I am inviting anyone who posts a wave username from HN to a wave we created
back when the first round went out.

------
jackchristopher
For people without an invite (me included) I found this. I hope it helps
chances:

[http://lifehacker.com/5377289/win-a-google-wave-invite-
with-...](http://lifehacker.com/5377289/win-a-google-wave-invite-with-your-
best-use-case)

------
callahad

      ''.join(('dan.', username[:-1], 'n', '@googlewave.com'))

~~~
rookie
found you, was unsure of the username[:-1] though.

~~~
callahad
Sorry, I probably could've been a bit more clear:

    
    
      python -c "username = 'callahad'; print(''.join(('dan.', username[:-1], 'n', '@googlewave.com')))"
    

But that starts bordering on being too verbose for my own amusement. And it
requires semi-colons. In Python. Ick.

------
jfno67
Just waved you, I'm jfno67. Happy to help you test the service.

------
datums
You can take a look at the public waves by typing with:public next to the "New
Wave" button. There's way too much going on for me to find it useful.

~~~
jfno67
It's like looking at the public timeline on twitter.

------
HelenL14
Just got on this morning :D

helenlee14

~~~
jeduan
That kind of comments makes everyone of us who hasn't gotten one yet just
jealous

------
nym
I just got on last night!

I'm tomlong.

------
amichail
I don't have an account. But I understand that there are public waves that you
can experiment with.

------
herrherr
A friend of mine send me an invite about 3 or 4 days ago, it hasn't arrived
yet. Is that normal?

~~~
src
yes, i believe its a nomination program and then google sends out invites
randomly

------
bigspenderopm
Send me an invite and I will wave with you. bigspenderopm on twitter
bigspenderopm@gmail.com

------
Mandragor
hey nice, in the comments i saw you invited people, i'd like to test that tool
to dev some applications for it !

Reallllly looking forward to test that !!! louis.bonnel@gmail.com

------
rman666
I'm on in the evenings as: clint.laskowski

------
DTrejo
I am DTrejo on wave (as well as here).

------
fondue
search your inbox using with:public and you should find lots of public waves
to view, comment in, etc.

------
paulgb
My username @ googlewave.com

------
pospischil
my hn username @gwave.com

------
bigspenderopm
Send me an invite and I will wave with you. bigspenderopm on twitter
bigspenderopm@gmail.com

------
Andr3w
is it as cool as every one say it is?

------
timinman
tim.inman@googlewave.com

------
zaph0d
b.ghose@gwave.com

------
th0ma5
winningham@gwave

------
sli
signedlongint

------
romanm
I don't have an account yet but if you can invite me I can help you to test
this technology: roman.mandeleil [at] gmail

~~~
mattmichielsen
Same here: mattmichielsen [at] gmail

~~~
pcestrada
Me too pcestrada [at] gmail

------
quellhorst
Please invite me to google wave :) dan { at } abtain {dot} com

~~~
quellhorst
Is -4 really necessary? Feel free to down vote this too.

